# Registeel



## DEElekgolo (May 3, 2009)

\
Modeled and rendered in 3ds max with vray.


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2009)

I'm no expert but it seems really nice to me


----------



## Raiser (May 3, 2009)

Yes, it does look very well done.
It might be just me, but the arms might be at little too thin. Dunno.
Also the red dots on the hands look.. squiggly.

But nice job indeed! (:


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I like it too, the dots on the hands need a bit of touching up, but overall very good job!


----------



## dobz (May 3, 2009)

The hand red dots should be triangular, plus claws seem somehow bent....

still good though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out these they are fucking awesome


----------



## DEElekgolo (May 3, 2009)

Trying.
Since you guys are cool Ill show you the regice I made a while back.I will be making all the regis.
http://deelekgolo.deviantart.com/art/Regice-106358542


----------



## Raiser (May 11, 2009)

Brooo, that is some awesome work!
Don't texturize the metal too much or else it'll look like the fabrics of a plushie doll or something. O.o
Love the detail! Keep it up!


----------



## iPikachu (May 20, 2009)

holy shat! though the textures make 
1. the first one look like a plastic toy
2. the second one like a plush toy


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 20, 2009)

Looks pretty kick ass. Good job mate.


----------

